# Angeln in Medemblik



## LetsFish (12. Januar 2013)

Hallo, 
wir haben im Juli einen Angelurlaub mit eigendem Boot im Bungalowpark De Vlietlanden geplant. 
Ich habe schon viel gelesen, das dort super für Hecht sein soll:vik:.
Doch meine Frage lautet, wie sieht es dort mit Karpfen aus?? Lohnt es sich dort mal einen Versuch auf die Rüssler zu machen??

Würde mich über antworten Freuen!
Danke schonmal im voraus!


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Medemblik*

Als ich zum letzten mal dort gefischt habe, ist schon etwa 10 Jahre her,da war der Hecht noch bis zum 1.September geschont!
Das solltest du unbedingt vorher abklären!
Ansonsten hatte ich den Eindruck,dass die Gewässer Kleine Vliet und Grote Vliet Hechtmäßig sehr abgegrast sind. Ist ja auch klar,denn da fährt jeder Angelgast vom de Vlietlanden erst mal rein mit seinem Boot.
Anders sieht es da wohl mit Friedfischen aus,ich hab einem Einheimischen
dort gesehen,der viele große Brassen fing!
Besser ist der Nordhollandse Kanal(Schleppen!).Oder auch der Hafen von Medemblik,da gibt es auch Chancen auf Zander, weil du dort auch Wassertiefen von um die 3m vorfindest.
Eine gute Barschstelle hab ich im Ijssellmeer gefunden, dort gibt es vier riesige Windräder, nördlich vom Hafen Medemblik.
Hier ist es auch etwas tiefer(3-4m) und die Barsche tummeln sich um die Fundamente von diesen Windkraftanlagen.
Aber Achtung, da würde ich nur mit einem CE.Klasse C Boot rausfahren,
Weil das I-Meer durch sein flaches Wasser ganz nette Wellen aufbaut und
auch schon bei wenig Wind, gerade rund um die Windräder, recht kabbelig
sein kann!
Wenn du also kein entspechendes Boot fährst,riskier nicht für ein paar Barsche dein Leben!
Als letzten Tipp,wenn du dort vor Ort bist, dann besorg dir eine Wassersportkarte,da stehen alle Tiefen drin auf 10cm genau.
Mit soner Karte lassen sich schon zu Hause am Küchentisch erfolgverspechende Stellen finden!
Vom Karpfenangeln hab ich recht weing Ahnung,dazu kann ich dir also nichts sagen!

Jürgen


----------



## DingoDong (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Medemblik*

Alles überfischt. Lohnt nicht!


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Medemblik*



> Alles überfischt. Lohnt nicht!



Ja genau,deshalb fahren da auch jedes Jahr hunderte deutsche Angler hin!

Jürgen


----------



## Ulli3D (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Medemblik*

Im Bungalowpark in den Stichkanälen und in dem Wasser am Golfplatz sind gute Karpfen zu fangen, sogar auf Mais.


----------



## zwerg (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Medemblik*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Im Bungalowpark in den Stichkanälen und in dem Wasser am Golfplatz sind gute Karpfen zu fangen, sogar auf Mais.


:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## DingoDong (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Medemblik*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ja genau,deshalb fahren da auch jedes Jahr hunderte deutsche Angler hin!
> 
> Jürgen



Dann Fahr doch hin und geb dich mit dem überfischten Gewässern zufrieden. In deiner Antwort bestätigst du mich ja sogar auch noch. 

Geh dir lieber ne Pommes kaufen!


----------



## Daserge (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Medemblik*

Ich war letztes Jahr zweimal vor Ort und es ist schon viel los da. Selbst im November fagren da etliche Boote die POlder ab.

Man kann noch Fisch fangen aber es ist nicht einfach, da der Angeldruckeinfach enorm ist und die Fische jeden Köder schonmal gesehen haben.


----------



## krauthi7 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Medemblik*

die polder in und um medemblik sind schon sehr überfischt man muss halt wissen wo und wie ,bin vor 2 jahren 15 tage dort gewesen und konnte 49 hechte fangen ,ein jahr später nur noch 8 hechte 
gruß krauthis7


----------



## Goatie (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Medemblik*

Wir fahren dort ebenfalls mit einer Wohngruppe und dem Projekt "Pädagogisches Angeln" im August hin. Hab von Bekannten, die dort waren, viel Gutes gehört. Wir nehmen allerdings nur mein Binnen-(Ruder-)Boot mit E-Motor mit, sodass IJsselmeer wohl ausfällt. Schade, jetzt wo ich das lese, ärgere ich mich ein wenig, dass ich meinen Jungs den Angelurlaub empfohlen habe.... 
Gibt´s eigentlich in der Nähe eine Möglichkeit, mit einem Kutter auf Makrelen oder Dorsch raus zu fahren, weiß das jemand? So häten wir dann wenigestens noch einen Plan B....

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Daserge (12. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Medemblik*

Ganz so schlimm ist es ja nun auch wieder nicht.

ICh würde empfehlen einfach 15-20km vom Park wegzufahren und es dort zu versuchen. Wir haben die Erfahrung gemacht je weiter man vom Park weg ist desto besser wird es mit den Hechten.


----------

